# Unusual ways you prepare or eat food.



## Ronni (Mar 22, 2019)

I posted in another thread about how in Australia when I was little, cantaloupe (called rock melon there) was like a dessert or a treat.  How we'd cut them in half, dig out the seeds, and put a big scoop of ice cream in the middle.  It was SO good!! 

Also pancakes.  We called them pancakes anyway, back in Oz, though in the US they're called crepes.  My mum would make "pancakes," slather them with butter, sprinkle them with granulated sugar, a squeeze of lemon, and roll them up.  Make a mound of them and we'd gobble 'em up for dessert.  The idea of putting cheese or mushrooms or other savory things in the crepes took me a LONG time to get past!!

Oh!  Beans on toast...a common lunch or snack.  Toast the bread, spread with butter, heat up some baked beans and then scoop the beans onto the toast.  Also mushrooms on toast, you could get these cans of mushroom pieces in some kind of sauce, and my mum would heat that up and spread that on toast sometimes too. 

And let us not forget VEGEMITE!!!!  That was my mum's go-to for my lunches.  Vegemite sandwiches.  

Wow...such memories!!! :love_heart:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2019)

None of the things that I eat seem unusual to me! layful:nthego:

I enjoy strawberry preserves on a little slice of extra sharp cheddar cheese, creamy blue cheese dressing on baked potatoes, fried bread dough sprinkled with cinnamon sugar, bean sandwiches, fried egg sandwiches, fried bologna or kielbasa with eggs for breakfast, etc...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

I switched from using a garlic press to grating it. Not sure yet if it's any better.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 22, 2019)

I remember, when I was in high school in the mid-to-late 60's, having a onion sandwich was popular. Two pieces of buttered bread and a slice or two of onion. 

Funny, I still eat fried egg sandwiches. But, you mention that food today and young folks will go "what???". 

Also, back in northeastern Indiana, on the farm, we ate rhubarb pie, rhubarb pudding, dandelion salad and pickled pork feet and hocks. Rhubarb came from our garden, dandelions came from our yard and the pickled pork came from local store. Liked the hocks, because the feet had very little meat on them.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 22, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Also, back in northeastern Indiana, on the farm, we ate rhubarb pie, rhubarb pudding, dandelion salad and pickled pork feet and hocks. Rhubarb came from our garden, dandelions came from our yard and the pickled pork came from local store. Liked the hocks, because the feet had very little meat on them.



My mum made THE BEST rhubarb pie I've ever eaten. I've tried it a few times since, here and there in restaurants, but none of the slices ever came close to what my mum would bake.  

I just remembered another one...named by my kids lol!

They'd slice a bagel, add a bit of mayo and mustard,  ham and cheese and lettuce, and call it a bagelwich.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, I've stated in a number of other threads that we cook almost everything in Thai, Chinese, or Indian style, which would be 'unusual' for most people. We think the 'average' American diet is bland, greasy, salty. We don't do breading or deep fried anything. You need at least half a dozen spices to make something taste really good, and you always need fresh veges. 
   Few people understand our tastes. I don't understand fried chicken and 'taters.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

This isn't that unusual, but if I could suggest fig jam spread on a cracker and topped with bleu cheese to someone who has never eaten it; it's delicious.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 22, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> This isn't that unusual, but if I could suggest fig jam spread on a cracker and topped with bleu cheese to someone who has never eaten it; it's delicious.




Yes, it is!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2019)

My dad liked cornflakes and milk for a bedtime snack. Right after dinner he would put the cornflakes in a bowl and cover them with milk and a bit of sugar. When snack time rolled around he had a solid mass of cornflakes that you could eat with a fork. It used to turn my stomach. I'm glad he didn't make me eat any.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 22, 2019)

What about a South Australian  pie floater Ronni did you ever try them ?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> I remember, when I was in high school in the mid-to-late 60's, having a onion sandwich was popular. Two pieces of buttered bread and a slice or two of onion.
> 
> Funny, I still eat fried egg sandwiches. But, you mention that food today and young folks will go "what???".
> 
> Also, back in northeastern Indiana, on the farm, we ate rhubarb pie, rhubarb pudding, dandelion salad and pickled pork feet and hocks. Rhubarb came from our garden, dandelions came from our yard and the pickled pork came from local store. Liked the hocks, because the feet had very little meat on them.



My mother made the best rhubarb pie on the planet from rhubarb my dad grew in the garden.  I occasionally make for myself when I can find rhubarb  in the store, but it's never as good as my mother's -- still good, but not as good as I remember hers to be.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> What about a South Australian  pie floater Ronni did you ever try them ?



That kind of pie was it?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> What about a South Australian  pie floater Ronni did you ever try them ?



I know you addressed Ronni with this question .. however, I tried a pie floater on my first
trip to SA, and really like it. I could not finish it though, as it was in a huge bowl!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 28, 2019)

Has anyone tried eating cereal like you eat potato chips? Some cereal is great tasing out of the box and a lot better for you. It's funny learning what people eat. My dad ate pigs feet over the kitchen sink. For the life of me I will eat a tire before pigs feet. Scrambled eggs & onions was my favorite growing up. I put cucumbers, tomatoes, onions, Lawry's Salt and celery salt on my hot dogs and pepper buns when I can find them. My mom also made rhubarb pie and yes it is great! We had so much rhubarb growing we trashed a lot of it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 28, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> I remember, when I was in high school in the mid-to-late 60's, having a onion sandwich was popular. Two pieces of buttered bread and a slice or two of onion.
> 
> Funny, I still eat fried egg sandwiches. But, you mention that food today and young folks will go "what???".
> 
> Also, back in northeastern Indiana, on the farm, we ate rhubarb pie, rhubarb pudding, dandelion salad and pickled pork feet and hocks. Rhubarb came from our garden, dandelions came from our yard and the pickled pork came from local store. Liked the hocks, because the feet had very little meat on them.


  I eat fried egg and cheese sandwiches frequently (pepper jack or American)


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Has anyone tried eating cereal like you eat potato chips? Some cereal is great tasing out of the box and a lot better for you........



Yes. We do not have junk food in the house, or desserts. We do snack on cereals like Honey Bunches of Oats. It definitely has sugar in it, but it's mostly healthy and of course, better than tater chips. Also like Frosted Mini Wheats. Again, sugar, but far healthier than 'regular' snack food. Lots of other sweetened cereals, with whole grain, good for snacking.
   But, wife and I do not eat what 99% of other Americans eat, so can't go by us.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

I cuss, you cuss, we all cuss for asparagus!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 19, 2019)

We used to food trade shows and there was usually always a company there that had aprons and t-shirts with slogans on them like:

"Kiss My Asparagus" and "Vegetarian is Old Indian Word for Bad Hunter".


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We used to food trade shows and there was usually always a company there that had aprons and t-shirts with slogans on them like:
> 
> "Kiss My Asparagus" and "Vegetarian is Old Indian Word for Bad Hunter".



Liberty, I'm so interested... are you chefs? Would love to hear more about what you did/do in the food world!
Do you have a favorite food website you would share? TIA.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 19, 2019)

RR...we manufactured  packaged and RTE (ready to eat) diet and fitness foods, like for Atkin's Nutritionals, medical facilities, and "celebrity" diets.  These foods fell into the ranges of low carb, sugar free, and/or gluten free, vegetarian, vegan, etc.  Yes, there are many stories about those days.

We traveled a lot - way too much for my taste, lol.. and did TV, hundreds of Radio hosting/trade shows and lecturing all over the country.

Don't really have a "single" foodie website as food is such a personal thing.  I am a French trained chef/ cook (AKA Julia Child). Love to cook and do so just about each and every day.  Baking is a real joy. Don't use sugar often though...have wonderful sweetener alternatives.

Am happy to help with recipes or offer suggestions regarding questions

We sold our business a  couple years ago to retire.  Still get formulation requests and have many friends in the industry. Sadly, some wonderful celebrity clients have passed away, also.  That's the hard thing about getting old, isn't it!

Thanks for asking RR!


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2019)

Tomato sandwiches....yum.  Sliced tomatoes on white bread (it SHOULD be white bread but I substitute Italian bread as I can't stomach "real" white bread), heavy on the salt and mayonnaise.  The bread should be toasted lightly so the sandwich doesn't flop around when you're eating it. 

It's strictly a summer-time treat as it's absolutely impossible to get good tomatoes in Florida unless I have a relative send me some they've grown.  But when we hit the mountains of North Narrowlina, the tomatoes from Tennessee (Grainger County tomatoes are the best) and local tomatoes are everywhere and they are DELICIOUS!

I eat so many tomato sandwiches it's a wonder I haven't turned red.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> RR...we manufactured  packaged and RTE (ready to eat) diet and fitness foods, like for Atkin's Nutritionals, medical facilities, and "celebrity" diets.  These foods fell into the ranges of low carb, sugar free, and/or gluten free, vegetarian, vegan, etc.  Yes, there are many stories about those days.
> 
> We traveled a lot - way too much for my taste, lol.. and did TV, hundreds of Radio hosting/trade shows and lecturing all over the country.
> 
> ...



Oh my, I loved Julia Child! Watched her every day when I was young. Although over my head and budget in those days, I did learn from her.

My old friend's husband took a class from Jacques Pepin who lived (and still does) here in CT.

My tastes have changed, as well as my age and now with no family to cook for, I only cook once or twice a week. My mother never baked so I never learned that, but I can make an "English Muffin Bread" from a batter I learned from PBS. Breads are my downfall.

RTE's from Atkin's. Atkin's frozen meals saved me while I was reversing type 2 diabetes. Maybe not the kind you mean, but they were pricey little frozen dinners. I relied on them while I experimented with other low carb .
meals.

What a fascinating life you have! 

I just love watching people cook; it's an emotional thing for me...is it for you sometimes? Home, mom, etc....

I watched "Big Night" last night for about the 3rd time....well, most of it. I'm sure you've seen it, wonderful film. 

Thanks for sharing about yourself!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

jujube said:


> Tomato sandwiches....yum.  Sliced tomatoes on white bread (it SHOULD be white bread but I substitute Italian bread as I can't stomach "real" white bread), heavy on the salt and mayonnaise.  The bread should be toasted lightly so the sandwich doesn't flop around when you're eating it.
> 
> It's strictly a summer-time treat as it's absolutely impossible to get good tomatoes in Florida unless I have a relative send me some they've grown.  But when we hit the mountains of North Narrowlina, the tomatoes from Tennessee (Grainger County tomatoes are the best) and local tomatoes are everywhere and they are DELICIOUS!
> 
> I eat so many tomato sandwiches it's a wonder I haven't turned red.



Oh, me too Jujube! I think tomato sandwiches on white bread are favorite of many on this board. When I have a pot of basil on the porch, I sometimes add a torn up leaf of that.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2019)

I tend to make salads that have everything but the kitchen sink in them.  Berries, grapes and other fruits, beans (kidney, black, garbanzo, cannellini, whatever), ground flax seed, kalamata olives, greens, celery, tomato, red onion, carrots, sauteed tofu, thawed frozen peas, and whatever else I can lay my hands on.  And I often eat salad for breakfast. 

Like Elaine, I have to have the BIG salad!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I tend to make salads that have everything but the kitchen sink in them.  Berries, grapes and other fruits, beans (kidney, black, garbanzo, cannellini, whatever), ground flax seed, kalamata olives, greens, celery, tomato, red onion, carrots, sauteed tofu, thawed frozen peas, and whatever else I can lay my hands on.  And I often eat salad for breakfast.
> 
> Like Elaine, I have to have the BIG salad!



SS, indeed, why not? As long as you like what's in there, I say enjoy.  I'll eat any combo, but I'm not that big on cheese with seafood.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> SS, indeed, why not? As long as you like what's in there, I say enjoy.  I'll eat any combo, but I'm not that big on cheese with seafood.



I'm a near vegan, so no cheese on my salad!  

Also, Jujube & RR, thanks for the inspiration.  I just plucked a couple of tomatoes off the plant in my backyard and had a lettuce, mayo and tomato sandwich for lunch.  Yummmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2019)

jujube said:


> Tomato sandwiches....yum.  Sliced tomatoes on white bread (it SHOULD be white bread but I substitute Italian bread as I can't stomach "real" white bread), heavy on the salt and mayonnaise.  The bread should be toasted lightly so the sandwich doesn't flop around when you're eating it.
> 
> It's strictly a summer-time treat as it's absolutely impossible to get good tomatoes in Florida unless I have a relative send me some they've grown.  But when we hit the mountains of North Narrowlina, the tomatoes from Tennessee (Grainger County tomatoes are the best) and local tomatoes are everywhere and they are DELICIOUS!
> 
> I eat so many tomato sandwiches it's a wonder I haven't turned red.



Agree about the tomatoes. Hard to find good ones.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We used to food trade shows and there was usually always a company there that had aprons and t-shirts with slogans on them like:
> 
> "Kiss My Asparagus" and *"Vegetarian is Old Indian Word for Bad Hunter".*




I LOVE IT!  Never heard that before.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 19, 2019)

I used to eat a slice of toast with peanut butter and fresh sliced tomato haven’t had it in a while must try it agin soon


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm a gourmet vegan chef, cooking vegan dishes in the style of Indian, Ethiopian, Chinese, Japanese, Mexican, Italian, American and other cuisines. Still, none of the dishes, described above, seem that "out there," to me. At times in my life, I think I've tried most of what's been described, or very close to them. I expected to read about some very strange things, in this thread. Oh well......... Gotta go fix up some Poi.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2019)

Naked....nthego:

OK I posted that before I saw YOU..I thought it said to...


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 19, 2019)

Well, I’m a sucker for PB&J, and a juicy ‘mater samich

But


For my money, I’m dining at treeguy’s place




treeguy64 said:


> I'm a gourmet vegan chef, cooking vegan dishes in the style of Indian, Ethiopian, Chinese, Japanese, Mexican, Italian, American and other cuisines..


----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, me too Jujube! I think tomato sandwiches on white bread are favorite of many on this board. When I have a pot of basil on the porch, I sometimes add a torn up leaf of that.


Love those too!!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey, tree guy...what do you use to make cheese / chili con queso dip?  Nutritional Yeast Flakes base?

Also, what's you fav butter replacement?  Soy Lecithin?

We worked with Mimi Clark, a pretty famous vegan cooking instructor from Baltimore - she taught vegan cooking 
at Whole Foods.  She has some "very strange things" I think:

https://veggourmet.wordpress.com


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 20, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Hey, tree guy...what do you use to make cheese / chili con queso dip?  Nutritional Yeast Flakes base?
> 
> Also, what's you fav butter replacement?  Soy Lecithin?
> 
> ...



The best vegan cheeses, I've found, are made by Follow Your Heart. I use their mozzarella for my spelt pizzas, and their cheddar in my tacos, tamales and chili. Being in the city where it all began for Whole Foods, I've been able to try just about every vegan cheese out there, and have stuck with the above, through it all. The ingredients have changed, over the years, always for the better, as I've experienced it. 

The only margarine I use is made by Smart Balance. I like their added olive oil margarine.  Earth Balance is about the same, taste and ingredient-wise, but it's a buck more.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2019)

*I do not know if it is unusual, but my go-to comfort food is a PB and J sandwich.  What may make it unusual, or different to some, is that if I have some on hand, I will add cream cheese to the sandwich.  Love it like that*


----------



## Liberty (Jun 20, 2019)

treeguy...since you are a gourmet vegan chef, what is a favorite signature dish of yours?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not know if it is unusual, but my go-to comfort food is a PB and J sandwich.  What may make it unusual, or different to some, is that if I have some on hand, I will add cream cheese to the sandwich.  Love it like that*



Sounds unusual Marie, but also sounds good.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sounds unusual Marie, but also sounds good.



It is good.  At least I like it


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2019)

*I actually got the PB and J with cream cheese idea from something my mom did for a snack.  She would use crackers, and put cream cheese and jelly on them.  THey were great. I do that sometimes too.*


----------

